# 4th Annual IFO Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament Has Been Moved to Feb 10th.



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Guy's.

The Mosquito Lake tournament date has moved to February 10th.

We had on the rules that we would move to February 4th but that is Superbowl Sunday.

This was a very hard call because there could be safe ice to get out on the lake this weekend. However, We need to error on the side of caution for all the anglers safety.

Hopefully, we will get a few good weeks of ice that has been tested and will be able to have a great event on the 10th.

Thanks for everyone understanding this decision as we all want to get out and compete.

You can still enter and I have posted the entry forms under the tournament board.


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

has there been any ice this year at mosquito


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

February 4th is a Monday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Your right. The 3rd is Superbowl Sunday.

The Mosquito Lake Ice fishing Tournament is now on February, 10th.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

There is 3 to 4 inches of ice on the lake rite now by the weekend there will be an easy 5 with the temps we have. Why reschedule? By then we may not have ice again! This would have made it even more fair with no time to pre fish. So those who come from out of town have an even better chance.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Any update on ice tourny at skeet this sat? Ice thickness,ect...


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry guy's that i haven't updated this post. We moved it to this Sunday the 17th but it is not looking good. I will make an official announcement on Wednesday if we are moving it again.

This weather stinks!


----------

